# Obama's 'Beast' Gets Stuck



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

President Obama's armored limousine got stuck while the presidential motorcade was departing the U.S. embassy in Dublin on Monday.
While the motorcade was making its exit, Obama's limousine, nicknamed "The Beast" for its thick armor, got stuck on a ramp. Obama and the first lady were reportedly made to get out of the car as a result.

Obama's 'Beast' Gets Stuck - President Obama - Fox Nation


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

I thought it was going to be his other beast.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Beat me by thatys much 7


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2011)




----------

